# Impulse zählen und versch. Zeiten einschalten!



## MRT (30 September 2005)

Hallo!

Mit einer Logo 12/24Rc sollen versch. Impulse gezählt werden und dann soll abhängig der Impulse Ausschaltverzögerungen gestartet werden. Hört sich bis jetzt nicht schwer an, aber es gibt einen Haken! Die Impulse kommen von einem Münzer, der gibt die Impulse so aus:

Bei 20 Cent/2 Imp.
50Cent/5 Imp.
1 Euro/10 Imp.
2 Euro/20 Imp.
Wermarke/21 Imp.

Ich könnte jetzt 5 Zähler auf die versch. Impulse einstellen und das wärs!
Wenn immer nur eine Münze eingeworfen wird, wäre es kein Problem aber wenn jemand eine Wertmarke und 50 Cent ein wirft dann sind es 26 Impulse und der Zähler für die Wertmarke würde dann die Zeit gestartet aber die Zeit ist von den Impulsen abhängig!!!

Vielleicht hat von euch jemand eine Idee, ich hab keine mehr!


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 September 2005)

Hallo MRT,
wieviel Sekunden pro Impuls?Hoffentlich sind diesmal keine Außreisser mit dabei :lol:


----------



## 0815prog (30 September 2005)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich zwar mit der Programmierung einer Logo nicht aus, aber vielleicht hilft folgendes weiter:

Lege eine Taktung pro Impuls fest (also z.B. 10s pro Impuls) und starte diese Taktung bereits beim ersten Impuls (also sobald Zählerstand > 0).
Wenn die Taktung abgelaufen ist, reduziere den Impulszähler um 1, den Takt solange neu starten bis der Zähler auf 0 ist.

Wenn nun jemand zwei Münzen einwirft, also z.B. 26 Impulse erzeugt, läuft das angeschlossene Gerät für 26 x 10s.
Wirft er bei Zählerstand 5 nochmals Geld nach, wird dies ebenfalls korrekt verarbeitet, da der Impulszähler einfach um den Münzwert hochgezählt wird.
Bei Zählerstand 0 schaltet das angeschlossene Gerät ab.

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

@lorenz2512
100 ms

@prog0815
Sollte ich besser runterzählen als rauf, oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## 0815prog (1 Oktober 2005)

Die Impulse aus dem Münzer sollen den Zähler erhöhen. Die Taktung reduziert den gleichen Zähler.

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Aber ich muss trotzdem für jede Münzen Kombination einen Zähler machen und so viele kann ich bei der Logo nicht einsetzen da die sicher begrenzt sind. Und das mit den Kombinationen würde auch ins Unendliche gehen!


----------



## seeba (1 Oktober 2005)

MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Aber ich muss trotzdem für jede Münzen Kombination einen Zähler machen und so viele kann ich bei der Logo nicht einsetzen da die sicher begrenzt sind. Und das mit den Kombinationen würde auch ins Unendliche gehen!



Naja du zählst beim einwerfen einfach einen Zähler rauf (bei jedem Impuls) und lässt den selben von deinem Takt (z.B. 1 Minute für 10 Cent was dann 1 Impuls entspricht) welcher den Ausgang schaltet wieder runterzählen und bei 0 schaltest du den Ausgang wieder aus... So einfach ist das!


----------



## 0815prog (1 Oktober 2005)

> Aber ich muss trotzdem für jede Münzen Kombination einen Zähler machen ....


Warum??

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo MRT,
nein ich meine nicht Impulse vom Münzprüfgerät sondern: wie lange bei 20Cent, wie lange bei 50Cent .....l..........


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

20Cent 38Sek.
50Cent 90Sek.
1 Euro 3 Min.
2 Euro 6 Min.
Wertmarke 6 Min.

Ich weiß jetzt wie ihr das meint, mit dem Taktgeber wird der Zähler wieder runtergezählt aber wie soll der Taktgeber wissen wie oft er die Impulse ausgeben soll?


----------



## seeba (1 Oktober 2005)

MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 20Cent 38Sek.
> 50Cent 90Sek.
> ...



20 Cent = 36 oder?


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab das so gemacht jetzt:


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ja sorry 36


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Und wo soll ich die anderen Ausschaltverzögerungen dazu schalten?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2005)

Da die Zeiten alle proportional sind müsste es so funktionieren wie von uns beschrieben, allerdings müsstest du die noch irgendwas für die Wertmarke basteln!


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
hier mal eine andere Variante (klappt wegen der kurzen Zeiten nicht ganz im Simulator), ist fast Fertigfutter, aber sollst Dich ja auch ein bißchen anstrengen :lol:


----------



## 0815prog (1 Oktober 2005)

Also ich würde die Wertmarke zur Belohnung (und der Einfachheit wegen)
mit 18s längerer Laufzeit belohnen.

Um hier eine Unterscheidung zu treffen, müsste der Münzer Signalausgänge für die unterschiedlichen Münztypen haben.
Oder wie soll sonst überhaupt erkannt werden, von welcher Münze die Impulse jetzt kommen??

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich wusste gar nicht das das geht das ich vom Zähler die Werte in die Ausschaltverzögerung rein geben kann! Ich glaube jetzt ist alles klar! Danke und noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Die Wertmarken sollen extra in einem Meldetext angezeigt werden, aber das geht nicht oder?


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo MRT,
genauer beschreiben, willst Du die Gesammtknete anzeigen laßen oder nur die Wertmarken, oder wie :?: 
Und gehst Du wählen :?:


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Es soll so sein wenn eine Wertmarke eingeworfen wird dann soll der Zähler für die Wertmarken um 1 rauf gehen und dieser Zähler soll für den Pächter oder Bediener in einem Meldetext angezeigt werden! Ich glaube das das nicht geht weil der Münzer für die Wertmarke  21 Imp. ausgibt wenn man jetzt 2 Euro und 20 Cent einwirft würde der Zähler auch um 1 rauf gehen! Dein Programm funktioniert einwandfrei, Danke nochmal! Morgen gehe ich wählen, wieso?


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo MRT,
na das Kreuz bei den Richtigen machen :lol: .
Jetzt wird die Sache interessant: was passiert wenn man 2 Münzen hintereiander einwirft :?: ist da eine kleine Pause dazwischen :?:
und im Programm ist Fehler :!:


----------



## MRT (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich werds versuchen, aber egal wenn man wählt die tun eh nicht das was sie versprechen!

Es ist schon eine kleine Pause dazwischen, es werden ein bar ms oder s sein!


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo MRT,
sobald ca.300ms keine Impulse mehr kommen und der Eingangszähler 21 hat eins hochzählen, ein Versuch ist es wert.
Aber Knabi ist gerade unterwegs, vielleicht schaut er mal hier vorbei, hat immer eine gute Idee :idea:


----------



## MRT (3 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Sorry das ich erst jetzt schreibe, aber ich hab ein bar Sachen probiert aber ich glaube das das mit den Wertmarken nicht gehen wird! Nochmals Danke!


----------

